# Please help!



## Nikki Gregory (Jan 13, 2021)

Hey there. So I am having trouble with my Gu.  he is becoming pretty mean out of absolutely nowhere. He has bit me twice now on a normal feeding routine. We have had the same routine since I got him. But the last 2 times I went to get him out he walks over like usual but then lunges and bites me. I’m goi to take a wild guess and say guberty but I guess what I am asking is advice on how to get through it. What I have done both times is fight through the bite but then I walk away ( mostly because I have to wash the bite off) but I also take his food away. Now the first time this happened I waited about 20 minutes and went back like nothing happened and he crawled up my are like normal. So I though it was just a fluke. But he did it again today. Do you guys think I should wait longer to try and feed again or should I be doing something completely different? Please help. I want to get my snuggle buddy back!


----------



## Skeep (Jan 13, 2021)

Perhaps he is starting to associate your hand with food? If he knows he's coming out to get food and recognizes your hand he may go for it. Are you tong feeding? Have you tried letting him roam a bit for giving food?


----------



## Nikki Gregory (Jan 13, 2021)

Skeep said:


> Perhaps he is starting to associate your hand with food? If he knows he's coming out to get food and recognizes your hand he may go for it. Are you tong feeding? Have you tried letting him roam a bit for giving food?


I have always fed him on a plate  and I don’t feed in the enclosure either. Would that matter?


----------



## Skeep (Jan 13, 2021)

There are debates about feeding inside or outside of the enclosure. I feed outside and it hasn't been a problem, personally. If he is mistaking your hand for food, I'm not sure what else to try, other than trying to avoid him seeing your hand near the food. Maybe try changing the routine so he doesn't associate coming out with getting food?


----------



## Nikki Gregory (Jan 13, 2021)

He never sees the food before I get him out. I always get him out before the food is ready. So I don’t even smell like food yet.


----------



## Nikki Gregory (Jan 13, 2021)

Also these bites are enough to draw blood. He walks up to me with so signs of aggression and then just lunges at my hand


----------



## Skeep (Jan 13, 2021)

Doesn't sound like a food response then! It might just be guberty if he's that age. Is he lunging when still inside his cage? If so maybe find a way to let him come out on his own for now, or if you have to, to get through guberty you could throw a small towel over him and pick him up in that.

Bites definitely hurt!


----------



## Nikki Gregory (Jan 13, 2021)

Skeep said:


> Doesn't sound like a food response then! It might just be guberty if he's that age. Is he lunging when still inside his cage? If so maybe find a way to let him come out on his own for now, or if you have to, to get through guberty you could throw a small towel over him and pick him up in that.
> 
> Bites definitely hur





Skeep said:


> Doesn't sound like a food response then! It might just be guberty if he's that age. Is he lunging when still inside his cage? If so maybe find a way to let him come out on his own for now, or if you have to, to get through guberty you could throw a small towel over him and pick him up in that.
> 
> Bites definitely hurt!


The breeder I got him from said he was 3-4 months when I got him March 12 2020. So he’s about a year I’d say. And I have a top opening enclosure unfortunately so he can’t get out in his own ( thankfully lol) so I might have to try the towel thing even though I might feel really bad for doing it! but I miss bindi my with him. Am I doing the right thing if he is going through guberty? Should I leave him alone or what


----------



## Skeep (Jan 13, 2021)

It sounds like you're doing the right things. I didn't have the same issue so someone else here will likely have better suggestions. I don't think you can leave him alone, he still has to come out and eat, socialize, and stretch his legs!


----------



## Nikki Gregory (Jan 13, 2021)

Skeep said:


> It sounds like you're doing the right things. I didn't have the same issue so someone else here will likely have better suggestions. I don't think you can leave him alone, he still has to come out and eat, socialize, and stretch his legs!


Right. That’s what I was thinking! Hopefully someone here can help lol


----------



## Dinomama (Jan 20, 2021)

Sounds like guberty to me. The bad news is you will have to wait it out, the good news is he will outgrow this stage. Meanwhile, when you go in his enclosure and he charges you, stand your ground to show you are the dominant one. My boy Draco hasn't hit guberty yet but I have sleeves with steel mesh for my arms and heavy gloves, both steel mesh and leather welding gloves for when he does reach that stage. Keep handling your baby as much as possible and he will eventually return to being your love bug again.


----------



## IrieRogue (Jan 20, 2021)

It sounds very much like guberty to me. My boy only ever "bit" me once, and in doing so he basically just gently grabbed my chin with his mouth lol. He sleeps on my belly just about every night. His tooth barely broke the skin. I understood this to mean, "you're my human, don't leave me again", as I had just returned from the only trip I have ever taken without him, duration 3 days. Perhaps your 'gu is attempting to communicate something to you. Pay very close attention to your movements and body language as you feed next time, and perhaps you could pinpoint the moment his behavior changes. I would suggest trial and error, and maybe a thick pair of gloves (I've used my thick snow gloves in the past when grabbing him during one of his fits; he does not like the sun much, and twice I have taken him out around sunset and he lost his mind lol. We are still working through UV desensitization and a traumatic incident he endured as a hatchling when he was spooked by an SUV. Luckily, I chased him down and cornered him by a large tree, and thank God he recognized my voice. He then jumped into my arms and crawled right down my shirt, which is his safe place. I will never allow him outside without a harness ever again). Keep us updated, good luck dear!


----------



## Debita (Jan 20, 2021)

The guberty stage is tough - they start to feel their dominance and strength that up to now hasn't been challenged. I got bitten very badly when I dangled a mouse in my fingers for my Skully (something I had been doing for a long time). The day I got him, he was well entrenched in his guberty. I thought I wasn't cut out for Tegus, and that only alligator wrestlers were meant for the job........I was wrong. I followed the advice on this forum (even after someone accused me of "doing something wrong...because Tegus aren't aggressive") and learned that patience is the only answer. It took 10 months - he fought a really incredible battle - but lost to the realization that I am not a threat. He also realized it was a poor use of energy because I never rewarded him (like Dinomama was talking about). He doesn't get to be dominant, I'm in charge. Many members taught me that and I realized it's a similar behavior you'd use with temperamental kids or dogs.

So, hang in there and remember how he was before all this started, and it may end A LOT sooner than 10 months. Most of them don't take that long at all.

Changing the eating routine was good advice, and I used towels and tried gloves. Bites really do hurt - I have some nice size scars on both sides of my thumb that I enjoy as some sort of Tegu honor badge. I had to pry off his upper jaw with my left hand because he was not letting go of the mouse that was half way down his throat. I, of course was screaming. Yes - very female - screaming.

Now - he relies on me, relaxes when I enter the room, as if life is good.


----------



## IrieRogue (Jan 20, 2021)

Debita said:


> The guberty stage is tough - they start to feel their dominance and strength that up to now hasn't been challenged. I got bitten very badly when I dangled a mouse in my fingers for my Skully (something I had been doing for a long time). The day I got him, he was well entrenched in his guberty. I thought I wasn't cut out for Tegus, and that only alligator wrestlers were meant for the job........I was wrong. I followed the advice on this forum (even after someone accused me of "doing something wrong...because Tegus aren't aggressive") and learned that patience is the only answer. It took 10 months - he fought a really incredible battle - but lost to the realization that I am not a threat. He also realized it was a poor use of energy because I never rewarded him (like Dinomama was talking about). He doesn't get to be dominant, I'm in charge. Many members taught me that and I realized it's a similar behavior you'd use with temperamental kids or dogs.
> 
> So, hang in there and remember how he was before all this started, and it may end A LOT sooner than 10 months. Most of them don't take that long at all.
> 
> ...


Indeed, they are very much like dogs or children. They just need to learn you are the hand that feeds and they can trust you. Great advice here. Patience is a necessary with reptiles.


----------



## Nikki Gregory (Jan 20, 2021)

Thank you EVERYONE! For the answers. Also he finished his shed and is now back to his sweet self  so i have no idea lol


----------



## Debita (Jan 21, 2021)

Shedding and guberty are the 2 top issues that set Tegus off. They just get feisty and somewhat incorrigible. Like tantrums. I sort of love it - but not to the point of getting bit!! You're doing well Nikki - hang in there!


----------



## Nikki Gregory (Jan 21, 2021)

Debita said:


> Shedding and guberty are the 2 top issues that set Tegus off. They just get feisty and somewhat incorrigible. Like tantrums. I sort of love it - but not to the point of getting bit!! You're doing well Nikki - hang in there!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Dylan koch (Jan 22, 2021)

I've never been bit all through my 4 I wear cow hide gloves though but have always interacted with them from day one! One is first outside but once in doors fine. I never feed in closers and mine crave attention. Before cold weather they would go out s I de twice a day at least


----------



## Dylan koch (Jan 22, 2021)

get c I w hide thick leather gloves I do it some people stopped thinking I was a cutter from their nails.


----------



## Dylan koch (Jan 22, 2021)

I take them off once I pick up though and ect


----------



## Dylan koch (Jan 22, 2021)

I also never flinch so it doesn't cause prey instinct never be scaredd and ect most bites are user error tbh


----------



## Zyn (Jan 25, 2021)

My blues almost 4 and never went through this but from what I’ve seen it passes with time. But I’ve also never backed down from my Gu, she bit my wife’s toe once as a baby thinking it was a pinky mouse lol but that’s the only bite she’s ever even attempted.


----------

